# Redlands, Miami, FL May 16-18 2014



## PaphNPhal (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm suprised no one posted this before, but this year there seems to have a better selection of Paph growers. 

*Orchid Zone - Castroville, CA*
*Popow Orchids - Wolfsburg, Germany*

Blumen Insel's Orchids - Japan 
Asendorfer-Orchideenzucht - Asendorf, Germany
Krull-Smith Landscape - Apopka, FL


http://www.redlandorchidfestival.org/


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm.. That's interesting.


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2014)

If someone is interested maybe there is a list of Asendorfer availabel


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 22, 2014)

PM me if you want anything in particular.
JC


----------



## couscous74 (Apr 25, 2014)

theorchidzone said:


> PM me if you want anything in particular.
> JC



A small power generator to run a large fan in your tent would be nice...


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 25, 2014)

couscous74 said:


> A small power generator to run a large fan in your tent would be nice...



EFG does that. Makes theirs one of the most popular tents at the festival.


----------

